# SOUND SYSTEM DO'S &DON'TS



## tinears3938 (Dec 23, 2003)

Here is some really cool cartoon skethes of PA system do don'ts 
www.mcsquared.com/captrock.htm#2
enjoy Jeff...


----------



## The_Terg (Dec 23, 2003)

LMFAO. Those are excellent! That should go with the 'techie primer'


----------



## tinears3938 (Dec 23, 2003)

where is that


----------



## The_Terg (Dec 23, 2003)

The topic can be viewed here:
http://www.controlbooth.com/postt104.html

this is the direct link:
http://www.geocities.com/Broadway/Alley/5837/Primer.html

Along the same lines of simplicity :wink:


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2004)

Well I once saw a handy tip to prevent speaker stacks from vibrating loose and falling over if you didn't want to, or couldn't be bothered using ratchet straps.

Now - his suggestion was to paint the top of the first box with tire black and also do this to the bottom of the box that was to be stacked on top of the first one. I think (from memory) that he had done this with some rather large stacks (12ft plus).

One other point - that also made me laugh was that a comment was made that this caused less mess than the residue that gaffa tape leaves! Now we all hate having to wipe down cables but I think that this would be much (much) less of a task than having to wipe tire back off your speaker boxes.

As I am writing this post, I am questioning myself as to whether it was in fact tire black or if it was the sticky grease that you put on v-belts to stop them slipping (no doubt someone will tell me the correct name for this product (Ship may even be able to give me the catalogue number)). Either way, it was some messy goup that I wouldn't be slopping over my speaker boxes!

If anyone (or even the original author) has heard/seen this practice can they either set me straight if I have misrepresented the truth, or even enlighten me as to why this is easier (or cheaper) than using ratchet straps.

I wait with baited breath


----------



## ship (Feb 10, 2004)

Ill, aak, nope not me. This is more along Wolf's line of stuff to have seen.


----------



## Amy (Sep 19, 2004)

haha i like those!


----------



## mr_sound (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm gonna have to print out that one about amps being last on and first off...I have an assistant that always forgets the order. Fortunetly he doesn't turn anything off or blow anything up.....but he does bother me with stupid questions about what order he needs to turn off the power amps in. (for those who didn't get the humor in that...there is no order on which amps to turn off, just as long as they're the last things off)


----------



## Radman (Dec 12, 2004)

First, not last


----------



## The_Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

tinears3938 said:


> enjoy Jeff...



Jeff, as in me?


----------



## mr_sound (Dec 13, 2004)

Radman said:


> First, not last



ya know...i just realized i said it wrong. but you know what i meant.


----------



## Too_Tall (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, you can do what my school does and buy a rack ridder with a delay built in.. Then you dont have to worry about the order.


----------



## avkid (Jan 9, 2005)

ha ha, powered mixer!!


----------



## bwayhawk2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

damn was that funny stuff to read!


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jan 25, 2006)

Dude, this was like...from a year ago.


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2006)

Some things get better with age.... well... lol


----------

